
Introducing: Podcast Feed Creation and Publishing - alexknight
https://feed.press/blog/2016/08/15/introducing-podcast-feed-creation-publishing/
======
alexknight
Product Manager here from FeedPress. We've been quietly working on this for
months. TLDR: to get setup for podcasting before, you had to add an RSS feed
you already owned so we could fetch the contents and give you analytics. Now,
FeedPress acts like a mini CMS. We create a new RSS feed for you and provide a
post management system so you can create your show notes, upload your files,
and publish straight to iTunes. Check out the announcement and you'll find a
promo code at the bottom.

